# Bolt reboot issues since 21.9.7.v3?



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

Twice since updating to 21.9.7.v3 my Bolt has rebooted while navigating the UI. I'm not sure of the specific menu item or remote button sequence. Btw, I'm connected to Xfinity, not OTA. So, it's not the antenna signal strength issue. Anyone else seeing this problem?


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Not seeing any rebooting but all of a sudden my minis are loosing connectivity from my bolt. The only way to resolve this issue is to restart the Bolt or unplug and restart. Very frustrating.. never had this issue before and I am thinking it has something to do with the update. I am connected by Ethernet and never had any problems before ☹


----------



## Wayoverpar1 (May 19, 2017)

tivolocity said:


> Twice since updating to 21.9.7.v3 my Bolt has rebooted while navigating the UI. I'm not sure of the specific menu item or remote button sequence. Btw, I'm connected to Xfinity, not OTA. So, it's not the antenna signal strength issue. Anyone else seeing this problem?


I've had 2 reboots, both happened when trying to play a recorded program. I suspect it's got something to do with the pre roll ads. I on Spectrum 95% signal strength with a cable card, no tuning adapter. Didn't have any issues until the update.


----------



## tivolocity (Aug 12, 2002)

Wayoverpar1 said:


> I've had 2 reboots, both happened when trying to play a recorded program. I suspect it's got something to do with the pre roll ads. I on Spectrum 95% signal strength with a cable card, no tuning adapter. Didn't have any issues until the update.


Trying to play a recorded program may have been the case for us as well. My wife was actually using the remote both times. So, I wasn't sure what happened.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Happened three times to me so far. Bolt 3TB, TE3, cable card (Comcast). All three times, was navigating the GUI in either the Netflix or Amazon player (not sure which). The Bolt GUI froze each time. Twice, it rebooted on its own. Once I had to pull the plug.

While it was frozen, the yellow LED still responded to the remote and recorded shows could be played via Tivo Online.

And here's a weird thing..... this last time it happened, I could SWEAR that the hard drive space went from about 63% to about 55% after it rebooted. I don't notice anything missing and we are not recording suggestions but I'm pretty sure the reported free space went down. Anyone else?

Not sure if there is any point reporting this to the script readers at Tivo.

Paul


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pgoelz said:


> And here's a weird thing..... this last time it happened, I could SWEAR that the hard drive space went from about 63% to about 55% after it rebooted. I don't notice anything missing and we are not recording suggestions but I'm pretty sure the reported free space went down. Anyone else?


I've had that happen before. After reboots and/or running a kickstart command. This thread is about a TE4 update issue so not really the correct place to ask about a TE3 issue but yep, it has happened to me on TE3. I think the % amount shown lost/gained depends on the size of the drive (about 3% for me). It seems to straighten itself out though. The difference shown may have something to do with space being used during guide updates, downloaded but not full installed yet?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Wayoverpar1 said:


> I suspect it's got something to do with the pre roll ads.


Likely. Maybe call Tivo and "opt out" on the pre rolls?


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> I've had that happen before. After reboots and/or running a kickstart command. This thread is about a TE4 update issue so not really the correct place to ask about a TE3 issue but yep, it has happened to me on TE3. I think the % amount shown lost/gained depends on the size of the drive (about 3% for me). It seems to straighten itself out though. The difference shown may have something to do with space being used during guide updates, downloaded but not full installed yet?


Sorry, didn't notice that the firmware version for this thread was TE4 specific. The aberrant behavior seems identical, though?

I called Tivo just now and got a guy who insisted that I reboot the Bolt before he would go any further. He also insisted this was a hardware issue and refused to consider it might be software. I asked to speak with a supervisor who said this was the first she had heard of this issue but was much more helpful and opened a case. Considering how little attention TE3 seems to be getting, I am extremely doubtful anything will come of this but at least there is an open case that someone has to close.

Paul


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pgoelz said:


> TE3 seems to be getting


TE3 seems to be developing a LOT of issues, guide, units being bricked by running standard Tivo commands like clear and delete everything, some kickstart commands and other issues. Some speculate on purpose as they would really prefer everyone on TE4 (would not do much good if your TE3 problem is on a Premiere, they can't run TE4). And yeah, unless really major (I think the "bricks" qualify) good luck getting TE3 problems fixed. As for the % full, as I mentioned mine just corrected themselves, sometimes fairly quickly. Just keep an eye on it, whatever it is "normally" should come back after a temporary change, again might be some sort of download/load/cleanup thing.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> As for the % full, as I mentioned mine just corrected themselves, sometimes fairly quickly. Just keep an eye on it, whatever it is "normally" should come back after a temporary change, again might be some sort of download/load/cleanup thing.


So far, it is still reporting 58% (down from 60%+) this morning, even after a reboot. All my "previously deleted" recordings are still there too. Hopefully it is a reporting issue and it did not actually delete any recordings.

Paul


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pgoelz said:


> So far, it is still reporting 58% (down from 60%+) this morning, even after a reboot. All my "previously deleted" recordings are still there too. Hopefully it is a reporting issue and it did not actually delete any recordings.
> Paul


The items in the Recently Deleted folder do not count when you view the disk use in System Information. I check that folder every week. When the programs at the bottom start being killed off, I know my disk is full. That folder is not sorted.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> The items in the Recently Deleted folder do not count when you view the disk use in System Information. I check that folder every week. When the programs at the bottom start being killed off, I know my disk is full. That folder is not sorted.


Yep. In fact anyone who has been running their Tivo for a good amount of time is probably ALWAYS running with a full disk. Only way you would not be is if you went in and permanently deleted items in the recently deleted folder. One other thing, since always running with full disk any disk errors can start to cause problems.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tommage1 said:


> Yep. In fact anyone who has been running their Tivo for a good amount of time is probably ALWAYS running with a full disk. Only way you would not be is if you went in and permanently deleted items in the recently deleted folder. One other thing, since always running with full disk any disk errors can start to cause problems.


True. When I see the full disk, I kill the whole month.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> True. When I see the full disk, I kill the whole month.


How do you do that? I can find no way to mass delete recordings in the trash.

And yes, I know that items in the trash are not counted as "used space". I was just looking to see if they contributed to the lowering of the "% full" figure by going missing.

Paul


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pgoelz said:


> How do you do that? I can find no way to mass delete recordings in the trash.
> Paul


It can be done with kmttg, but I just hit Clear and Select/OK.

link: New program for 1 step TTG downloads, decryption, encoding - kmttg


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> It can be done with kmttg, but I just hit Clear and Select/OK


Hitting CLEAR / OK is not practical in my case.... I have 936 shows in the trash  I think I'll just let them stay there 

Paul


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pgoelz said:


> Hitting CLEAR / OK is not practical in my case.... I have 936 shows in the trash  I think I'll just let them stay there
> Paul


I don't delete them all. In fact, I would never delete them all. Just the last month. And don't scroll up to exit. Whenever you enter that folder you will always be at the top. So just hit Left to exit. On my 1TB Roamio it takes a few months to fill up the drive. On a 2TB Roamio where I only save Jimmy Kimmel Live I have never filled the drive. It went back to 10/2017 until the unit crashed with a CPI&TDL.

No harm in letting them getting killed off by the TiVo. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pgoelz said:


> How do you do that? I can find no way to mass delete recordings in the trash.


If you have a LOT of recordings in the recently deleted folder (and your disk is full, not % shown, total amount which is current recordings and recently deleted) one way to kind of mass delete a lot of recordings is to setup manual recordings for like 24 hours each. On a channel which has the best quality, ie uses up the most space per hour of recording. Since the disk is actually full, when it does the 24 hour recordings it will wipe out a good amount of the recordings in the recently deleted folder. And you will be left with less recordings you have to delete one by one. Heck you can setup multiple 24 hour manual recordings at the same time, just choose different channels.

It probably IS a good idea to keep your recently deleted folder fairly empty. Since as I mention if the drive is full if there are any errors on the disk, bad/reallocated sectors whatever, they could come into play when disk is full or near full.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

JoeKustra said:


> It can be done with kmttg, but I just hit Clear and Select/OK.


I'll have to look at that. When running 8/10/12TB drives can end up with a LOT of recently deleted recordings, even thousands.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

tivolocity said:


> Twice since updating to 21.9.7.v3 my Bolt has rebooted while navigating the UI. I'm not sure of the specific menu item or remote button sequence. Btw, I'm connected to Xfinity, not OTA. So, it's not the antenna signal strength issue. Anyone else seeing this problem?


Mine started a few nights ago. Glad to see I'm not going crazy. It rebooted in the middle of recording shows. Then it did it again...and last night it did it again..several times. Not recording anything or watching a recording: just live TV. I kept wondering why my Mini's would say "connection lost" and trudging upstairs and seeing the blue light on the Bolt. VERY frustrating. ps - yes - this is 21.9.7.v3. Didn't happen at all during the day yesterday. Two days in a row it happened during the evening hours. I'd love to hear from others.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

I have not had reboot issues but almost all my channels got checked in settings, even the on demand ones and all the Spanish ones...


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

Ok. For the first time in WEEKS I sat down to watch something recorded on my Bolt vs the numerous Mini's and I noticed when I pressed "play" it went to the TiVo background screen and then started to show some SD-video quality 'commercial' and not knowing what it was pressed the 'jump/skip' button on my Logitech and after doing that it went to the recorded program. I did this again and let it go through the 'commercial' and it's now showing a commercial for one of it's 'app' shows before you get to your recorded program?!?! I'm just glad I found out by accident that pressing the 'skip' button it goes to my show...but it's an unnecessary step (IMO). I don't know if this has anything to do with the reboot problem but the only plus-side is i don't get those commercials when i watch something on a Mini...


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Mine has been rebooting when trying to play the ads. I will try to get the ads disabled and see if that helps.


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

^^If you figure that out let me know. I didn't see any option 'out' of it.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Yuterald said:


> ^^If you figure that out let me know. I didn't see any option 'out' of it.


You have to call support to opt-out (although there may be some conditions on being able to do so).

Scott


----------



## Yuterald (Jan 21, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> You have to call support to opt-out (although there may be some conditions on being able to do so).
> 
> Scott


Did you call? Is that how you know? Asking since you mention there "...may be..." (and do you know what those conditions are?)


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Yuterald said:


> Did you call? Is that how you know? Asking since you mention there "...may be..." (and do you know what those conditions are?)


We have TE3 on our TiVo's so nothing to call about here. Others have posted here regarding calling to opt-out and I only mention there may be conditions as I think TiVo_Ted had indicated something to that effect but no idea what they might be or if they do really exist. Calling to opt-out is not something TiVo advertises.

Call and see if you have any issues opting out.

Scott


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Yuterald said:


> ^^If you figure that out let me know. I didn't see any option 'out' of it.


I emailed them on the TiVo website. I said that the ads are causing my Bolt to reboot and asked for them to be disabled. They said there would be an update to my account in the next few days to turn off the ads.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

Same problem. It reboots when trying to play those stupid ads. I'm going to email and request those be stopped to see if that helps. Do they even test their new releases anymore? I feel like we are all beta testers and I'm getting tired of it.

*Update, Tivo emailed me back and said they disabled the ads for me. It was a pretty simple request so just send them an email and request that.


----------



## laurelp52 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yuterald said:


> Ok. For the first time in WEEKS I sat down to watch something recorded on my Bolt vs the numerous Mini's and I noticed when I pressed "play" it went to the TiVo background screen and then started to show some SD-video quality 'commercial' and not knowing what it was pressed the 'jump/skip' button on my Logitech and after doing that it went to the recorded program. I did this again and let it go through the 'commercial' and it's now showing a commercial for one of it's 'app' shows before you get to your recorded program?!?! I'm just glad I found out by accident that pressing the 'skip' button it goes to my show...but it's an unnecessary step (IMO). I don't know if this has anything to do with the reboot problem but the only plus-side is i don't get those commercials when i watch something on a Mini...


April 2020, the 2nd, I have Roamio OTA, tivo-plus would not let me play my recordings: click on recording it would default to tivo+ channel, repeatedly. Reset to factory defaults, went through setup all over again, lost all of our recordings and settings. THEN it is doing the very same thing! THANK YOU for your "accidental fix", yes, pressing SKIP went starts to load a tivo+channel instead of my recording, makes it go to my recording. Thank you, I was ready to try resetting again! Thank you.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Getting reboots on my Bolt sometimes when using apps like Netflix, Prime, & Hulu. I don't use my Roamio as often, but haven't noticed this happening on that box. The Bolt reboots happen at least a couple of times per week - I'm planning to add a dedicated streaming device so I don't have to use the apps on the Bolt.


----------



## Pat Ballou (Apr 3, 2020)

Same problem here. My wife just went Hulk green because she says the upstairs Bolt went and rebooted while she was recording her soap opera today (only a fraction of the program was recorded), and it has happened on the other Bolt we have, 3 times in the last two weeks. Happened to me once when I went to YouTube.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tommage1 said:


> TE3 seems to be developing a LOT of issues . . . .


My TE3 Bolt is as it always has been--I haven't noticed any new issues (apart from TiVo Guide data issues--e.g. there perpetually not being particularized info. for some shows--but that's been a standard for TiVo at this point, sadly).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yuterald said:


> Ok. For the first time in WEEKS I sat down to watch something recorded on my Bolt vs the numerous Mini's and I noticed when I pressed "play" it went to the TiVo background screen and then started to show some SD-video quality 'commercial' and not knowing what it was pressed the 'jump/skip' button on my Logitech and after doing that it went to the recorded program. I did this again and let it go through the 'commercial' and it's now showing a commercial for one of it's 'app' shows before you get to your recorded program?!?! I'm just glad I found out by accident that pressing the 'skip' button it goes to my show...but it's an unnecessary step (IMO). I don't know if this has anything to do with the reboot problem but the only plus-side is i don't get those commercials when i watch something on a Mini...


This is the "standard" pre-roll ads that TiVo brought out last year--there are many threads here on the anti-feature (as well as mentions by the press). As others have said, you can live with them, or contact TiVo and ask to be opted out of them. If the latter, TiVo seems to tend to do a standard small push-back, but if you then persist and especially note the issues that the pre-roll ads are causing (TiVo box freezes, long delays, box re-boots, and the like), the TiVo rep. will relent and allow the request.


----------



## dminunni (Dec 8, 2009)

My Bolt has rebooted several times since the update to 21.9.7.v3. Haven't noticed it related to the annoying pre-roll ads though. The most common and very repeatable issue is when I try to access the MyShows list on my older Roamio Plus. The list comes up blank, but I can scroll up/down the list as if something is there. If I press the C button to change sorting, the Bolt reboots. Happens every time. One time it wouldn't restart and I had to pull plug to get it to startup properly I stopped experimenting with it since that happened. The only other time I've seen it reboot was yesterday when I tried to start Netflix. Just rebooted as soon as the Netflix logo popped up. We've been streaming Netflix alot the last 2 weeks and that's the first time that happened. I submitted a support case to Tivo through the website today. My Bolt is still under extended warranty, so software or hardware issue, I expect them to fix it.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

ElJay said:


> They said there would be an update to my account in the next few days to turn off the ads.


As promised, the peroll ads stopped after a few days. It has not rebooted while watching recorded programs. It did reboot in Hulu as others have experienced.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Well that lasted for a few days... the ads are back.


----------



## sjaynes (Mar 26, 2005)

Wayoverpar1 said:


> I've had 2 reboots, both happened when trying to play a recorded program. I suspect it's got something to do with the pre roll ads. I on Spectrum 95% signal strength with a cable card, no tuning adapter. Didn't have any issues until the update.


I have to agree with the pre roll ads concept. Mine reboot at least once a week. Every time is when I try to play a show and when the pre roll ads isn't able to load or I get a msg "can't play right now" ... next thing that happens is a box reboot. Can we please have an option to turn these ads off!? Every since they were introduced I've had nothing but issues on all of my TiVo bolts.


----------



## ArcticGabe (Dec 27, 2001)

I'm subscribing to this thread since my Bolt OTA started doing the reboot thing while loading the pre-roll ads. It's done it about 4 times now. Guess I'll call and ask to have the ads removed.

I saw that someone else is also having the issue where Minis are losing contact with the Bolt, and the only way to get it back is to reboot the Bolt. It's done this about 3 times now in the past month.

I just checked, and I'm running 21.9.7.V3, but I didn't notice when it last updated. Related? I'm interested in what versions others are running who have this problem.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

We've gotten numerous reboots over the past few weeks. I'm currently on v21.9.7 v7. I've had it happen to me multiple times while pulling up YouTube. Wife has seen it many times and thinks TiVo is now junk. Getting to be frustrating...


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

mine got an update the other day and now it’s just rebooting itself every now and then.

mostly seems to be related to the apps that are running on the TiVo. Several times I’ve powered up either prime, or Netflix, or HBO go in the unit spontaneously reboots


----------



## kcejo (Sep 12, 2017)

I've been having problems for months now when trying to watch a recorded show. It'll say something like "This show can't be played right now" and I'm supposed to click Okay or Cancel. Doesn't matter which button I click, or even if I do nothing sometimes, the tv screen goes dark and stays dark for about a minute before the Tivo starts to reboot. I was beginning to think my hard drive was going bad, but now I can see that it likely is to do with those stupid ads that Tivo is putting on before the show. Hubby says he's had it happen to him a few times when he's been in Netflix or Amazon. It's mostly annoying when I've got something recording and I end up missing part of the show while the machine reboots. Guess I'll have to call in and see if I can get the ads removed. What a stupid thing to do to your customers. And I REALLY hate the extra crap that they put on the Guide that advertises their Tivo+ shows that they have. They keep changing around how many of those stupid ads that they put on the guide every few days and it's driving me crazy. Oh, and last I checked, I was on Version 21.9.7.v3 and antenna-only.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2007)

I have been having this reboot problem since early at least early March. Must have called Tivo support over a dozen times. After trying a bunch of unplug this, try this, they finally said that the engineers are aware of the problem and are working on it. I asked if I would be contacted when they have a fix and they said yes. I also requested that the pre-ads be removed and the tech (being very generous with that term) said the account has been updated to remove the ads. If anything I got more ads. I waited another week and called back, got the same story about how they are working on it. Sadly I paid the lifetime subscription so I can't argue for a credit or threaten to leave as they have my money. A friend who bought hers after mine is having no problems so I asked for a replacement, which wouldn't be covered under warranty. I called again today as it rebooted several times last night and lost 5 minutes of shows each time. This morning it rebooted again in the middle of a recording and lost the entire show instead of the usual 5 minutes. I called and they said the engineers had a fix (so much for contacting me to let me know), so we did the steps to get the software update and I asked them to keep the ticket open (she said they would). Now it seems there are no commercials, just a lengthy black screen that I can fast forward through but it seemed to be better. Several hours later I went to play a show and the black screen wouldn't fast forward, so it rebooted as previously. I called Tivo support (I noticed that they closed my ticket even thought they promised not to) and after 30+ minutes (10 on hold 20 off an on while the latest tech did whatever they do when they put you on hold), they said to wait 4 hours and do another network settings re-sync and call back if there are still problems. 2 months with sub-par or I should say non-existent support and here we go again. I am on my 3rd or 4th Tivo and have always loved the product and never had a serious service issue until now. I hate the company now and wish I had an alternative to go to, if you know of one, please let me know. What a shame their products are going to hell.


----------



## like2watch (Dec 23, 2011)

Wayoverpar1 said:


> I've had 2 reboots, both happened when trying to play a recorded program. I suspect it's got something to do with the pre roll ads. I on Spectrum 95% signal strength with a cable card, no tuning adapter. Didn't have any issues until the update.


I used to try and fast forward to bypass the pre rolls but experienced reboots on two Bolts. Now I wait until the ad begins and have not gotten further reboots.


----------



## jccfin (Aug 28, 2008)

I started having this reboot issue as well. I’m on version 21.9.7.v7. But it seems to only happen on the recordings done in the past couple of days. I emailed support and they said they will remove the pre roll. I’ll see if that fixes it in the next few days.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

The reboots I'm seeing related to the apps on the TiVo are not just happening on my Bolt: While attempting to use Netflix, Prime or YouTube I've seen my Bolt, Roamio, and MiniVox all lock up and then reboot periodically. I haven't figured out the trigger, but once it happens everything is fine and the apps behave normally. Maybe it is a new "auto-reboot" feature.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Ive been suffering with the reboots at 'pre roll ad' time too.... Got an update to 21.9.7.v8 yesterday and now its even worse... Ive probably had 10 reboots since yesterday. Its crazy! These pre-roll ads have killed the reliability of the platform.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

After I got the ads turned off (a second time), I've had zero reboots playing recordings. Apps sometimes do cause reboots when launching. It seems like a networking bug maybe? It's amazing they haven't figured this out yet.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know why I bothered, but I submitted a support ticket for this issue. The response was typical: "Your hardware might be bad, call for an exchange" plus the standard "unplug all the connections from the Bolt for about 20 minutes"


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Ours rebooted the other night just out of the blue I hope it doesn't continue. I already called to get ads taken away cause we saw them right away at the beginning of a recorded show. But they seem to be gone now the ads. Not sure what version of software we have but I hope the reboot doesn't continue.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I’m now in v8, but the issues continue. Tried Pluto TV for the first time this morning and it immediately locked up...


----------



## Prestond (Feb 4, 2008)

Tivo Roamios rebooting multiple times a day when running pre-roll advertisement. Lifetime on the Tivo units so will not buy or upgrade per Tivo recommendation. Will NOT recommend Tivo to anyone now due to this issue as its occurring cross Tivo devices regardless of model.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Prestond said:


> Tivo Roamios rebooting multiple times a day when running pre-roll advertisement. Lifetime on the Tivo units so will not buy or upgrade per Tivo recommendation. Will NOT recommend Tivo to anyone now due to this issue as its occurring cross Tivo devices regardless of model.


Call TiVo support and ask to be removed from pre-roll ads since it's obviously causing an issue?

Scott


----------



## fcanzo (Mar 20, 2004)

I have done some troubleshooting on my TiVo system that may be useful. I do not have a solution, but I’m confident it is a software issue involving streaming on a wireless network. 

The network:

TiVo Roamio on Ethernet. 
Tivo Roamio on wireless. 
TiVo Bolt on Ethernet. 

I can stream to and from the Ethernet TiVos with no problem. 

I cannot stream to or from the wireless TiVo to either Ethernet device.

I can TRANSFER to and from the wireless TiVo and the Ethernet TiVo’s. 

I can TRANSFER to and from the Ethernet TiVos. 

So, it appears that the wireless TiVo behaves differently than the Ethernet TiVos.

Next up, finding my long Ethernet cable and hiking up the wireless TiVo using Ethernet...


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm confident it is a software issue, too, but my Bolt and Roamio are using wired ethernet.


----------



## fcanzo (Mar 20, 2004)

blackngold75 said:


> I'm confident it is a software issue, too, but my Bolt and Roamio are using wired ethernet.


What I can't understand is one Roamio works perfectly and one doesn't (it transfers but doesn't stream). On the plus side, I reworked my network and assigned fixed assets a static address, something I was too lazy to do since I moved in...


----------



## fcanzo (Mar 20, 2004)

It appears the TiVos are losing their IP addresses. You wouldn’t notice it if you used DHCP, but I assigned static IP addresses to the TiVos. When streaming connection is dropped, the IP address is blank...


----------



## Tom Rom (Jun 27, 2020)

I have two TiVo Bolts in separate location with different providers (Cox and Spectrum). They both exhibit the same problems mostly as discussed here. When going to streaming channels screen goes blank and I thought Bolt had crashed so I pulled plug and rebooted. No w I see if I wait long enough it will reboot on its own.


----------



## spiderpumpkin (Dec 1, 2017)

My 3TB Bolt Vox locks up with black screen and usually reboots when using apps. I basically just stopped using the apps and turned them off. I've always used ethernet and have never used wifi with my Tivo.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I am getting fed up with these reboots. 3 since yesterday and each time starts after not being able to play a recorded show.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Todd said:


> I am getting fed up with these reboots. 3 since yesterday and each time starts after not being able to play a recorded show.


Have you called to disable the pre-roll ads?

Scott


----------



## Dan Coleman (Nov 9, 2019)

tivolocity said:


> Twice since updating to 21.9.7.v3 my Bolt has rebooted while navigating the UI. I'm not sure of the specific menu item or remote button sequence. Btw, I'm connected to Xfinity, not OTA. So, it's not the antenna signal strength issue. Anyone else seeing this problem?


Yes, this happens to me fairly frequently, some time more than once in a day. By the way, I am on my 4th Tivo Bolt in three years. In my opinion, they are a POS.


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

I get one restart every day from the pre-roll ads. At least.

My tivo is supplied by Mediacom Cable. Tivo support told me to call them to have the pre-roll ads disabled. Called them and they won't do it.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

My Bolt was purchased new when the 500gb ota/cable version (the first one) came out. It worked fine on Cox for a year or two and for the past 25 months it has sat on a table near a 50" TCL without a hiccup. No cooling mods other than giving it plenty of room to breathe. Nothing other than you tube is used and of course Xfinity with no tuning adaptor. Kinda like the GEO Prizm I once owned. Everybody had something bad to say about it but I got 300,00 miles out of it.


----------



## ArcticGabe (Dec 27, 2001)

I meant to follow up earlier, but about 4 months ago I asked to have pre-roll ads removed, and since then, the reboots have stopped. The only minor issue remaining is the Minis will periodically lose touch with the Bolt, so i have to force a reboot on the Bolt to re-establish communication.


----------



## kcejo (Sep 12, 2017)

I have also noticed tremendous reduction in reboots. I think it rebooted last week, but otherwise, things have been good again. Now my only problem is that I often start up the Tivo and TV at the same time and I get a message that it can't find anything on that input. I go to the Tivo, unplug the HDMI cable, plug it back in and then the TV recognizes it. It was doing it quite a lot, then seemed to stop for a while after I switched HDMI cables, and now it seems to be starting up again. I have no idea if it relates to the new version or not.


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

I’ve actually been having a thing reboot left and right… It really seem to have an issue with either prime or YouTube or one of the other apps


----------



## kcejo (Sep 12, 2017)

I haven't been having any issues with going to Prime or Netflix. Have you called to get the pre-roll ads disabled? As I recall, it took a few days after I called for the reboots to stop.


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

I did call to have that turned off... and it turns out not to make a difference.

Assuming the preroll ads are inline with playing recorded shows.

I’m still pissed off about constant Tivo+ ads in the guide,


----------



## kcejo (Sep 12, 2017)

Gerhard said:


> I'm still pissed off about constant Tivo+ ads in the guide,


Yeah, that's a royal PITA. I wouldn't mind *quite* as much if they didn't keep changing the number of ads in the guide. When I scroll down to see what's going to be on and it keeps ending up on a different channel because they've added or removed one of the ads, just makes it that much harder to go through everything for the day.


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

I recently started having the reboot issue when pre-roll ads initiate on my cablecard 3TB Bolt. I am also on my third cablecard 3TB Bolt. I have been a Tivo user from day one. I also have concluded TiVo has a quality problem. What a shame.


----------



## Dan Coleman (Nov 9, 2019)

Jim-Sarasota said:


> I recently started having the reboot issue when pre-roll ads initiate on my cablecard 3TB Bolt. I am also on my third cablecard 3TB Bolt. I have been a Tivo user from day one. I also have concluded TiVo has a quality problem. What a shame.


My series 2 Tivo worked like a champ, never had issues. I'm rather disappointed in my Bolt +. I now know I have to reboot, put to sleep and wake up my Tivo if I want the apps to work properly.


----------



## Dan Coleman (Nov 9, 2019)

Gerhard said:


> I've actually been having a thing reboot left and right&#8230; It really seem to have an issue with either prime or YouTube or one of the other apps


I found that if I reboot mine, put it to sleep and wake it up first Netflix and prime work without hassle. Just sucks I need to do it.


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

I received this tonight from TiVo Support concerning this issue:
Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support. 

I apologize for the inconvenience this caused you. We are currently working on getting this fixed as quickly as possible. Thank you for your patience. We do not have an estimated time frame for the fix but you will notified through email once we'll have it. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause


----------



## EMc (Nov 9, 2020)

I too have been struggling with the consistent rebooting of the TiVo Bolt 500GB. I have spent over 2 weeks in chats and on the phone with technicians that speak such broken english that I could barely understand them. They had me doing the craziest crap shy of standing on my head, including turning the unit off all night for a total of 8 hours minimum. They swore that would definitely resolve the issue. Then I run across the last post on 10/29/20 regarding this being a known issue. I am more than fried! i have been a customer of TiVos since 2001. The unit is 4 years old so in order to get it replaced, I need to original box AND packing; otherwise, it will be returned to me without any action. A 19 year-customer with a unit of an unknown issue and they are willing to cut me off. I'm heading out in the morning to find the best unit one of TiVo's competitors I sell me. Shame on TiVo!


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

I received my answer from TiVo Support by logging into the TiVo web site and submitting a support question under My Account. There you are able to directly reference your TiVo unit that is having the issue. BTW, my reboot issue has gone away after I heard back from TiVo Support.


----------



## EMc (Nov 9, 2020)

Jim-Sarasota said:


> I received my answer from TiVo Support by logging into the TiVo web site and submitting a support question under My Account. There you are able to directly reference your TiVo unit that is having the issue. BTW, my reboot issue has gone away after I heard back from TiVo Support.


I used the online contact form. They told me the is no known issues and all support issues had to be called in. I sent an email and was told I had to call. I call and hold for 37 minutes waiting and then get disconnected. I call back and hold a while then get disconnected. I think they have a serious issue and can't fix it and trying to avoid the issue.


----------



## markjrenna (Mar 23, 2006)

I called TiVo. Told them of the reboots and the pre roll ads causing it. They removed my ads. I asked for how long. They said permanently.


----------

